# Flushing New Yami 60



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How effective is the little garden hose port at flushing the motor compared to running it with ear muffs? Does the water bypass the thermostats when flushing with the hose port? 

I have always been under the impression that it's better to run the motor on ear muffs in the past. The manual includes both methods but doesn't suggest one being more effective than the other.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a F70 and have flushed both ways I don't think it matters.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The hose port flush should only be used with a motor that is not running, so the water pump and thermostat are not operating. The hose port is option B, better than not flushing.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah wasn't running the motor on the flush port. Just wondering if the port is as effective as muffs.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

The first thing I do when I bring home a new boat is read the Yamaha owners manual. I have owned 2 40 tlr 1 50 tlr F 90 F115 250 HPDI and now I am running a F70 all but the 40&50 had the flushing port .Yamaha says both port and ear muffs are acceptable for flushing and never run the engine when using the flushing port.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Flat Mad said:


> The first thing I do when I bring home a new boat is read the Yamaha owners manual. I have owned 2 40 tlr 1 50 tlr F 90 F115 250 HPDI and now I am running a F70 all but the 40&50 had the flushing port .Yamaha says both port and ear muffs are acceptable for flushing and never run the engine when using the flushing port.


Already read the manual, this is my 3rd Yami and my 7th outboard, I'm not new at this. Just wondering since the manual includes both.

It makes me wonder if the little flush port was adequate why include directions on flushing with the muffs in the manual. The flush port is way easier and you need a hose with a threaded end either way.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

Like I said I don't think it matters Yamaha would not have a flushing port if it was detrimental for the engine,warranty repairs are expensive.Go old school and use ear muffs or flushing port which ever you like.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have always used the flushing port, never even owned ear muffs. I flushed after every use and never had an issue. If you use it often you shouldn't have any issues either


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

If I use the port I will let the hose run 15 minutes or more when I flush with the muffs I don't like to let the engine run to long 5 or 10 minutes and when I use salt away I will use the port.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The thermostat doesn't open and the water pump impeller does not turn on the hose flush, so the thermostat and water pump cannot be flushed with fresh water. I use the muffs and run the engine until the thermostat opens(warm water at the prop exhaust) I use the F60 in very harsh conditions: soft mud, sand, shoal grass, and turtle grass. Oh, and hyper-saline Laguna Madre.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I always do both. Probably overkill, but I know everything is flushed that way. Flush with the hose for about 10 minutes and then on the muffs for about 5.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

When my boat is on the lift it is almost impossible to flush with the muffs. So I use the hose flush. When it is on the trailer then I use the muffs.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> The thermostat doesn't open and the water pump impeller does not turn on the hose flush, so the thermostat and water pump cannot be flushed with fresh water. I use the muffs and run the engine until the thermostat opens(warm water at the prop exhaust) I use the F60 in very harsh conditions: soft mud, sand, shoal grass, and turtle grass. Oh, and hyper-saline Laguna Madre.


This ^^^


----------

